# gba



## castandblast (Jan 24, 2012)

fellas, here is the schedule for the gba this year on the BFC site. looks like we have such a low numbers of GA shooter that we have to combine with the SC shoots.  I will make some of the shoots at Hartwell, but is there any interest of putting on some shoots on the west side of the state here in GA.  Possible suggestions including West Point, Bartlets ferry, Weiss, and Guntersville. Let me know if anyone would want to shoot any of these lakes so we can get them set up and put on the schedule. 

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forum...G-B-A-Tournament-Schedule&p=287641#post287641


----------



## S Adams (Jan 24, 2012)

*GBA shoots*

I know of one team that would  shoot westpoint and bartlett's!


----------



## Limbhanger15 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a team that would shoot westpoint or harding.


----------



## TBass (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there not enough people around Columbus to have a river tournament.  Seems like plenty of room and plenty of fish for such a deal.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 24, 2012)

Not sure, iv heard that (Through the grapevine) that there isn't enough intrest in tournaments over there. I haven't actually talked to anyone in charge to see. Ie; making this thread to get membership up and seeing if how much interst there is for tournaments on the west side of the state so I can get intouch with those people and present them with this info.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 24, 2012)

Tbass, Adams, and limbhanger do you know of other teams besides your team that would want to shoot? I know of 2 to 3 here. Maybe 4


----------



## TBass (Jan 25, 2012)

I haven't been able to even find many bowfishermen around here.  I posted on here all last spring and found one guy, but we've been too busy to get hooked up.


----------



## TBass (Jan 25, 2012)

TBass said:


> I haven't been able to even find many bowfishermen around here.  I posted on here all last spring and found one guy, but we've been too busy to get hooked up.



I was merely stating that out of all the nights I spent out trying to shoot from the bank I can't think of a single night that I never had anything to shoot at.  This stretch of the Hooch is absolutely loaded with gar, all kinds of carp, and bowfin.  Well worth the time people want to spend attending a tournament between here and River Bend.


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

There are some buddies of mine and myself that fish at Weiss and Guntersville...two boats and 6 guys...I know a few more boats around too....bowfishing country has some fellas out of calhoun area as well


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Jan 25, 2012)

We fish the backwater series but are always up for some new tournaments...let us know


----------



## castandblast (Jan 25, 2012)

doesn't look for any of them over here unless someone else plans them. Read the last 2 comments.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/showthread.php?14888-2012-GBA-Meeting/page2


----------



## markland (Jan 25, 2012)

You know the trouble we had at West Pt before, not the friendly lake it use to be.  Guntersville and Weiss are in AL and Lake Eufaula would be about your best bet for something on the west side of the state.  Shot some nice fish there last year, use to shoot that lake all the time when I lived in Columbus and we would get 300 some nights when it was good.


----------



## TBass (Jan 25, 2012)

For some reason I haven't been able to log into bowfishing country.


----------



## castandblast (Jan 25, 2012)

No I wasn't aware of any problems on westpoint until today, just the problems on allatoona. Looks like I got the answers I was looking for.


----------



## markland (Jan 26, 2012)

BFC was down a few days ago changing over servers but is back up and running now!
Yep alot of lakes are not near as friendly to bowfishermen as they use to be, guess that's what happens when more people get involved in a sport, just like anything else.


----------



## S Adams (Jan 26, 2012)

Why not do a day shoot on westpoint? numbers and longest on just gar?


----------



## GHC (Mar 13, 2012)

I live in McDonough and would be interested in getting together with some folks for some shooting in this part of the state -- tournament or just for fun.


----------



## Koalt45 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm near Conyers and my dad and I want to go it'll be my second time and my dads first for bowfishing.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard west point was a bust last time they had a bigger shoot overthere ..... a ton of complaints and green britches involved....


----------

